# Torn ACL + LP



## Laura56083 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello, Awful news...just left the vets with Tsha yet again to find out what we thought was just a LP acting up is actually a torn ACL  on top of her LP's popping in and out almost constantly at a grade 3. It's so heart breaking to see my baby not able to walk ugh. 

Here's the thing....complications with surgery are VERY high because she has "severe" heart issues so I don't really want to go that route nor do I even have the $4,000 for it. Vet injected her with pain meds to keep her comfortable and gave me pills to give her as well. Poor thing is just laying here and everytime she tries to get up she falls over!

Does anyone have any advice on a torn ACL? Can I somewhat fix her without surgery?...Even tho her LP is a big problem too


Ugh, I've been crying all morning, I don't know what to do??


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh my!! I'm so sorry your poor baby is going thru this!! I would google this & see if you could find anything on the net. How old is your chi?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I have absolutely no experience with LP, but I wonder if some sort of dog wheelchair could be used if surgery isn't an option and the dog has trouble walking.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Read these:

Alternatives to Canine Surgeries - Whole Dog Journal Article

ACL

http://www.laughingdoginc.com/wdj_feb10.pdf
(Page 13)

Contact a holistic Vet in your area and get another oppinion


----------

